# Help with fish ID



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I finally got a few pics of my kids. I get them "assorted" but dont know what some of them are.

#1









#2 and #3









The calico-looking one likes to hang around the Red Zebra. The Red Zebra is burrowing a hole under one of my rocks, I watched him spit out gravel for about half an hour. He's also the only one that likes to go in the little caves I have.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

#1 is a Pseudotropheus socolofi.

The calico-looking one is possibly an OB (orange-blotch) zebra.

The vertically striped one is a metriaclima lombardoi (also known as a kenyi). if it is a male it will transition into a near-solid yellowish (and highly aggressive) fish.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

socolofi....yes I remember that name now. The LFS told me what it was but I could never remember. I went to a cichlid site and it does look alot like an OB Zebra (female). That explains why that one and the red zebra have been doing a little dance with each other.

thanks for the info!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Kay-bee hit the nail on the head.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

sure did! glad to have as a local neighbor


----------

